# Umlautdomains



## ev0lst (27. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Domain mit "ä" bei 1&1 liegen und würde sie gerne weiterleiten auf die selbige Domain mit der selben Schreibwiese, nur mit "ae" umleiten.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es da eine Möglichkeit gibt? Es geht um die Problematik vom IE 6 , der die Domain ja leider nicht auflösen kann.

Danke für jeden Hinweis! Ist wirklich dringend!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. September 2007)

Ich hab zwar keine Loesung zur Hand, aber eine Meinung.
Und zwar finde ich dass solche Domains verboten gehoeren. Mit den IDN hat man sich sicherlich keinen Gefallen getan.
Vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass eben nicht jeder alle moeglichen Zeichen auf der Tastatur hat. Ich z.B. hab keine Umlaute auf meiner Tastatur, bin aber, als Deutscher, gern mal auf deutschen Seiten unterwegs.
Und eine Seite muesste mir schon sehr viel bieten koennen damit ich KCharSelect anschmeisse um mir da den noetigen Umlaut raus zu kopieren.

Deine Idee mit der Umleitung finde ich entsprechend ganz gut.
Und wenn man bedenkt dass der IE6, welcher wahrscheinlich noch immer der meistgenutzte Browser sein duerfte, damit nicht klarkommt sollte man meinen, und hoffen, dass diese Addressen nicht sehr haeufig genutzt werden.
Fuer mich ist das ganz klar ein Griff in's Klo, wie es auch schon Windows 98 und der Pentium Pro waren.


----------



## Michael Engel (27. September 2007)

Technisch gesehen muss im Nameserver einfach ein A-Record auf die IP des "ae" servers gelegt werden ,)

Aber wie es im endeffekt für dichim Benutzerinterface läuft kA. Du musst die 2. Domain einfach dem gleichen webspace zuordnen. Praktisch jeder Provider bietet das einfach so im Kundeninterfache irgendwo versteckt an. Der Support von 1&1 ist dir sicherlich auch behilflich dabei.


@Dennis Wronka: Ich glaub genau darum geht es ihm ja, das ae und ä auf das gleiche zeigen. Nur ist es echt ärgerlich wenn ein konkurent einem die ä domain wegschnappt oder irgendwelche domain-fetcher sich sie schnappen, aufgrund der verwechslungsgefahr.


----------



## Sinac (28. September 2007)

Ich frag mich sowieso warum MS für den IE6 keine Punycode-Erweiterung gebracht hat... aber generell ist es sowieso sehr merkwürdig die "Auflösung" in diesem Fall den Browser zu überlassen.

Eigentlich sollte es aber kein Problem sein für den Server einen zusätzlichen DNS Eintrag von 1 & 1 zu bekommen. Zur Not legt du auf die 2. Domain einfach eine Umleitung.


----------

